# were do u keep ur crix?



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

just wondering were poeple keep there crickets. i was think in the shed with heat mat n light . is that gunna be okay? also wat type of crickets do people prefer to keep for live food?


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

in my room in the box they came in. no heat and last weeks


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

sam432 said:


> just wondering were poeple keep there crickets. i was think in the shed with heat mat n light . is that gunna be okay? also wat type of crickets do people prefer to keep for live food?



heyyya
yea they be fine out ther, no need for light, just a heat mat will do, i keep all my live food out ther. mealworms, crickets, locust, just got a heat mat under there box, but locust got a light and heat mat.
black crickets i like.


----------



## CaznBaz (Mar 28, 2009)

I keep my crickets in a two foot tank in the kitchen, with a very tight fitting lid. I have brown supposedly silent crickets lol


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks. arnt the silent crickets silent then lol. wat sorta size tank/tub watever do ya keep em in?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

next to the heat mat attached to the side of my anole viv in the tubs they came in. lasts a month


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

sam432 said:


> thanks. arnt the silent crickets silent then lol. wat sorta size tank/tub watever do ya keep em in?


my crickets i just keep them in the tubs what they come in and out a heat strip under them. with some polystryrene on top of the heat strip. but with adult ones i out them in a rubber maid garden bin. which i got a heat mat under the bin.
yea. black ones are mostly slient except male crickets


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks there is some crickets that are sold as silent crickets and there brown


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

mine have a tub and are in a heated viv like the rest of my inverts.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

hi, sorry to bring this backup, but I really don't want the food in my room as it keeps me awake. 

Would crix/locusts/roaches be ok in a plastic tub in garage/shed with a heatmat underneath? I only ask as roaches may require more...


----------



## Worthinginverts (Mar 26, 2009)

You underestimate roaches  They'd all be fine.


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

just dont use heat unless you want to breed them? if not no heat is needed and they will keep longer in the size they are. i keep mine in a 2ft x 1ft x 1ft bin/tub/rub with some kitching roll on the bottem


----------

